# .....



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

¿?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

wath???????????


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ah....claro...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

YO COMPUTO Y TU COMPUTA????????.......(!)


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Q joder??


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

:sleepy:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

.l.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Este.... xque no borran este theard yo he visto que han borrado el Theard de Peru vs Chile... asi x que algun moderador.... se digne en borrar este Theard y matar a Jawaruna (no mentira)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAAH!!!, BTW, PORQUE HICISTE ESTE THREAD???


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El mejor thread en lo que va del año...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se puede escribir cualquier huevada?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SIIIIIIIIII, HASTA NOS VISITAN DEL EXTRANJERO !!!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JAJAJAJAJA Creo que Jawaruna hizo el thread, para que todos posteemos webadas... no se porque tengo esa impresión.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

este es el theard mas cojudo que he visto... siempre que lo veo me mato de la risa viendo el primer post


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oe pero Jawaruna escribió algo, se ve que lo editó y puso los puntos suspensivos, me pregunto que michi habra querido poner en este thread?, que se desaminó y lo borró


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hola a todosssss jajaja como estan yo estoy bien si.. muy bien, o sea, demasiado bien, pero es q excelentemente bien, no si fantabulosamente bien, si amigos peruanos, estoy BIEEEEN!!!!!!! (Este es un thread para escribir cualquier cosa no? xD)

P.D: Q thread mas estupido y chistoso a la vez... xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Habla grg1992 jajaja si ps uno de los threads más hueveros para hablar de loquesea supongo jajajaja


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que incoherente! ¬¬


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno si no te gusta el thread no lo abras denuevo, omedeto sayonara!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien, si *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien

*Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread

*xD* xD *xD* xD *xD* xD *xD* xD *xD* xD

*Hola Filter* Hola Filter *Hola Filter* Hola Filter *Hola Filter* Hola Filter *Hola Filter* Hola Filter

*Hola pedro1011* Hola pedro1011 *Hola pedro1011* Hola pedro1011 *Hola pedro1011* Hola pedro1011 *Hola pedro1011* Hola pedro1011

*Hola Chalaco* Hola Chalaco *Hola Chalaco* Hola Chalaco *Hola Chalaco* Hola Chalaco *Hola Chalaco* Hola Chalaco 

*Vivan las polladas y las pollerías* Vivan las polladas y las pollerías *Vivan las polladas y las pollerías* Vivan las polladas y las pollerías *Vivan las polladas y las pollerías* Vivan las polladas y las pollerías *Vivan las polladas y las pollerías* Vivan las polladas y las pollerías *Vivan las polladas y las pollerías* Vivan las polladas y las pollerías

*Viva este thread!* Viva este thread! *Viva este thread!* Viva este thread! *Viva este thread!* Viva este thread! *Viva este thread!* Viva este thread!

*Viva Perú y Chile* Viva Perú y Chile *Viva Perú y Chile* Viva Perú y Chile *Viva Perú y Chile* Viva Perú y Chile *Viva Perú y Chile* Viva Perú y Chile


Jajaja q genial el thread xD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

IMAGINEN, NUESTRO CONOCIDISIMO ANTOFASKY ENTRANDO POR AQUI SEGUIDO HAHAHA !!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

grg1992 said:


> *Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien *Bien* Bien, si *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien *Muy bien* Muy bien
> 
> *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread *Jajaja me encantó este thread* Jajaja me encantó este thread
> 
> ...


Y QUE TAL EL COLEGIO, NIÑO???


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Pues bien mi querido skyperu... mañana es el Dia del Alumno a si q habrá un acto con los profes actuando y haciendo estupideces, actividades recreativas y no debo ir con uniforme del cole!! xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En que cole estudias? en tu cole usan corbata? en el mío casi usamos pero mi promo terminó antes.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Dia del alumno que suertudos los Chilenos... pero en fin yo estoy de Vacacionessssssssssss XDD x 1 una semana =p


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

En el ABS (Antofagasta British School) no, pues el uniforme es una polera.. y al ser colegio inglés.. usamos pantalones azules... la camisa con corbata es solo para actos oficiales, desfiles, cosas así.. pero dejo de ser el uniforme cotidiano hace como 5 años mas o menos.. xDD pero en todo caso hay gente q usa camisa con corbata para ir a clases.. pero yo uso la polera, menos calurosa..


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

njpch said:


> Dia del alumno que suertudos los Chilenos... pero en fin yo estoy de Vacacionessssssssssss XDD x 1 una semana =p


Bueno mi cole debe ser el unico de Antofa en celebrar asi el Dia del Alumno..

Y nosotros tenemos 2 semanas en Junio (al ser Trimestre, pero los coles con Semestre las tienen en Julio)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo no tengo vacaciones hasta Julio y de allí recién las de verano.... que mela.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Bueno después tengo las Vacaciones de Fiestas Patrias, 2 semanas en Septiembre.. jeje las de Verano empiezan en Diciembre y terminan en Marzo.. xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Filter said:


>













JAJAJA LA MEJOR DE LA TV PERUANA JUNTO A MAGALY!!

VIVA LA CHOLA CHABUCAAA!! xDDD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Aprovechando este estupido Theard... alguien sabe como Puedo cambiarme este estupido nombre... lo puse casualidad a la hora de incribirme (todos los nombres que intente no se pusieron) y toque todas las teclas y use inchibirme y Salio este Recojudo nombre NJPCH de casualidad


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

njpch said:


> Aprovechando este estupido Theard... alguien sabe como Puedo cambiarme este estupido nombre... lo puse casualidad a la hora de incribirme (todos los nombres que intente no se pusieron) y toque todas las teclas y use inchibirme y Salio este Recojudo nombre NJPCH de casualidad


Mandale un PM a los modes, y les dices que nick quieres, y te lo cambian..

creo q es asi.. xD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Bueno mi cole debe ser el unico de Antofa en celebrar asi el Dia del Alumno..
> 
> Y nosotros tenemos 2 semanas en Junio (al ser Trimestre, pero los coles con Semestre las tienen en Julio)


que mal yo tengo tres vacaciones... despues del dia de la madre.. despues de Fiestas Patria... en septiembre.. y claro que antes de navidad tambien


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Dia de la Madre? tienen vacaciones de Dia de la Madre? que suerte!! xD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Mandale un PM a los modes, y les dices que nick quieres, y te lo cambian..
> 
> creo q es asi.. xD


aya gracias.. saves me caes mejor que el otro que tbm vive en tu ciudad


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

jajaja el Antofasky?? xDD bueno, a mi me cae bien, pero hay veces q se pone medio desubicado..


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> IMAGINEN, NUESTRO CONOCIDISIMO ANTOFASKY ENTRANDO POR AQUI SEGUIDO HAHAHA !!!



Jejejeje    xDD

Yo si que entro seguido.. es q no se Perú me atrae mucho.. y sus foristas son muy buena onda..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo tngo otra duda, porque no se puede poner imágenes gráficas en vez de palabras????


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Rellenémoslo xDDD jajajaja que buen thread.. deberían hacer una copia en La Plaza pa q las locas posteen tb!! xD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

CREO QUE YA SUPERO LARGAMENTE LOS 100 POSTS , HAHA !!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si harto post en un hora y pico


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> HAHAH !!! ESTOS CHILENILLOS COMO YA FORMAN PARTE DE NUESTRO FORO !!!!
> SE NOTA QUE NO PASA NADA EN EL FORO CHILENO, HAHA !!!


Jajaja hace 1 hora y media que nadie postea allí.. es que acá ya es medio tarde xDD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

NOP, EL MIO FUE EL NUMERO 100 !!! HAHAH RECIBO EL PREMIO RECORD INCASCRAPERS ????


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

104 posts!! y exijo Sticky para este thread!! xDDDD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

WOW, 107 POSTS YA, INCREIBLE !!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

LLEGO A 100!!!!!!!

:dance: :horse: :cucumber: :cheers: :eek2: 
:dance: :horse: :cucumber: :cheers: :eek2:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> HAHAH !!! ESTOS CHILENILLOS COMO YA FORMAN PARTE DE NUESTRO FORO !!!!
> SE NOTA QUE NO PASA NADA EN EL FORO CHILENO, HAHA !!!


No digas eso que ahorita se forma la discusion...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SE METERAN CONMIGO?????? (J/K)


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahora puedo morir feliz..... mas de 100 post........ que ridiculo y gracioso


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> NOP, EL MIO FUE EL NUMERO 100 !!! HAHAH RECIBO EL PREMIO RECORD INCASCRAPERS ????


Aqui esta su premio Sr. Skyperu:

Los Mascaly Awards 2005


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No digas eso que ahorita se forma la discusion...


Jajaja filo!! jajaj no creo que discutamos con eso.. sigamos el posteo q esta weno!! xDD


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

:badnews: Exijo una explicacion.

Atte.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajajajajajajjajajajaajajjajajjajajajajaj


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jawaruna said:


> :badnews: Exijo una explicacion.
> 
> Atte.



Jajaja.. ya lo ves.. tu thread ahora es La Plaza de Incascrapers!! xDD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jawaruna said:


> :badnews: Exijo una explicacion.
> 
> Atte.


Sientete orgulloso de ser el primer forista que crea un thread tan lorna y se vuelve tan popular jajajaja!!!!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ya shicos.. me desconecto.. debo acostarme.. son las 23:50 y mañana tengo clases.. mañana vuelvo!! xD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAHAHA, SIGAMOS SIGAMOS, NUNCA ME PUSE EN PLAN DE HUEVEO, PERO SIEMPRE HAY UNA PRIMERA VEZ...

AHHHH CHILENILLO, MASCALY AWARDS??? HAHA !!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya se va a jatear creo, tiene school tomorrow... algo así...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

TIENES KINDER TAN TEMPRANO MAÑANA !???


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

see el Foro es solo para mayores de 14 años XDDDDD  (mentira)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este thread podría llegar a los 500 posts? que creen?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

QUE NO QUEPE LA MENOR DUDA !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Don Ramón is a star*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAHAHA !!! RECUERDO QUE PUSIERON ESO EN LA PLAZA HACE UN TIEMPO, PERO IGUAL ES GRACIOSO !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Don Ramón era lo maximo tio, mi personaje favorito del Chavo del 8


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

9468 posts, record!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

MAS DE 400 POSTS EN MENOS DE UN DIA !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Y eso que nos borraron todo un thread por lo de Sofía aún así retomamos los posts al toque.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

SINO ESTUVIERAMOS MAS DE 200 POSTS ARRIBA DEL ACTUAL !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De hecho ps

Ahora una mamacita digna de alabar


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

YA QUE ESTE THREAD ES PARA DECIR DE TODO, ESTE ES MI MSN PARA LOS NUEVOS, SEAMOS MAS COMUNIDAD:

[email protected]

cual es el de ustedes ??


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

QUE RICA FLORCITA DE JARDIN !!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Que thread para mas cagado, un thread que empieza de la nada y ya postearon 135 foristas.........INCREIBLE !!!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

mi msn está cagado... primero lo arreglo y de ahi pongo mi mail, sino por las webas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

KW said:


> Que thread para mas cagado, un thread que empieza de la nada y ya postearon 135 foristas.........INCREIBLE !!!!!!


Oe pero alucina que eso es lo más chevere, que de una webada sin sentido surgan tantos posts y cosas que nada que ver unas con otras, cague d risa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ES QUE ES JUSTAMENTE PARA TRATAR DE TODO EN UN SOLO THREAD, UNA ESPECIE DE MINI FORO !!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

7 minutos mas y me voy a jatear, quiero ver que banner ponen.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

HAY DIOS RECIEN SALI DEL GYMMMMM Y DEL SAUNA JAJAJAJA ,QUE HORRROOOORRR
TANTOS POSTSSSSS 140 ESTO ES UNA LOCURA PARECEN COTORRAS ENJAULADAS COMO SI NUNCA HUBIERAN HABLADO ......A PUTEAR A PUTEAR QUE EL MUNDO SE VA A ACABAR COTORRAS REGALONASSSSS.....


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Estas caritas hacen recordar a alguien.............









Donde estas BRATZO...te extrano!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, que en el banner dice Miraflores y no Lima, pero pasa piola.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JT 69 said:


>


que ricotonas!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Al Bratzo lo han baneado..quien sabe?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Quien es Bratzo?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bratzo era un miembro que tenía comentarios bastante polémicos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que me acuerdo, es una broma, su avatar de mascaly muy chistoso.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja si.. su avatar era lo mejor..!! xDD

Jajaja veo que ha avanzado mucho el thread!! xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Van a revivir este thread que mello jajajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Romeo y Julieta no eran de este planeta....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buscare en las sombras, reconozco una igual a ti....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

oe bajense esta canción The Killers - Smile Like You Mean It y la de Kelly Osbourne - One World, son bravazas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor Something de los Beatles, me encanta.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Otra buena es el remix de singing in the rain! y de hecho Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor que se bajen la ultima de la charanga habanera.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Voy a subir ese video vale la pena...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muchachos, creo que hoy podemos llegar a los 10 mil posts, eso hay que festejarlo, aunque creo que no estare presente, ya soy fuga.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

jajaja


----------

